# Looking for group in Vancouver BC area



## Hoju (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi all,
 I am looking to find a group to latch on to so I can get my gaming fix. I am available Mon-Thur nights with the occasional weekend bender an ok thing. I've been gaming for the last few years and basically am in search of a new group. The ideal group would be mid-late 20's with a mix of female and male (with perhaps a spot open for my wife who has also played). Hope that's not too demanding. Just PM me and I'll get back to you.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## sfgiants (Oct 18, 2002)

How far are you willing to journey?


----------



## Hoju (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm in New West so I'd like to keep it to a 30 min drive which means pretty much anywhere but North Van, White Rock or Mission.


----------



## sfgiants (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey, I have a group in the Langley/Surrey area. We would be interested in a player or two. We are all in our mid 20's and are good gamers. It is a newish group (as in we are experienced, but have only recently put the group together) so it is a great time to join in. E mail me at sfgiants66@hotmail.com for more info.


----------

